# Radon Slide 160, Reifenwahl / Breite



## Mikkeydoublex (27. April 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

Vorneweg, bin mit meinem Slide 160 9.0 nach wie vor Happy.
Habs mal nach einer Saison mit einigen Touren und Hm zerlegt und gereinigt / gepflegt. Überrascht war ich einzig, dass die Lenkkopflager resp. der Steuersatz nicht mehr schön aussahen (keine Hochdruckwäsche). Dürften meiner Meinung nach mit etwas Mehr fett verbaut werden.

Aber das eigentliche Thema, die Reifen.
War kürzlich auf einem anderen Bike WTB-Reifen gefahren und die gefielen mir ganz gut. Meine Schwalbe sind sowieso am Ende, so dass ich selber auf WTB wechseln will. Wahrscheinlich eine Kombination aus Trailboss / Vigilante, aber das ist ja immer auch Geschmackssache. Kann ich hinten 2.4"-Reifen montieren? Ab Werk sind ja 2.35"er drauf, dann müsste das ja wohl gehen? Wobei ich auch schon gehört habe, dass da ziemliche Unterschiede bestehen, resp. 2.4er zum teil schmaler sein sollen als 2.35"er...

Was meint ihr dazu? Will mir eigentlich nicht Reifen bestellen und dann merken, dass der kleinste Stein im Profil am Bike schleift.

Grüsse

Mikkey


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. April 2017)

Mikkeydoublex schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> Vorneweg, bin mit meinem Slide 160 9.0 nach wie vor Happy.
> Habs mal nach einer Saison mit einigen Touren und Hm zerlegt und gereinigt / gepflegt. Überrascht war ich einzig, dass die Lenkkopflager resp. der Steuersatz nicht mehr schön aussahen (keine Hochdruckwäsche). Dürften meiner Meinung nach mit etwas Mehr fett verbaut werden.
> ...



Hi,

schön, dass DU immer noch so zufrieden mit dem Bike bist. Generell sollten Steuersatzlager regelmäßig gesäubert und ggf. nachgefettet werden, vor allem durch Beanspruchung im Gelände sollte zudem das Spiel kontrolliert werden. Leider gibt es nach wie vor Schwankungen bei der Fettmenge innerhalb des Lagers - dies ist Hersteller unabhängig und reicht von "viel zu wenig" bis "randvoll".

Bzgl. der Reifen ist es hier schwierig eine pauschale Freigabe für 2,4er Reifen zu geben, da Aufbauhöhe und Breite vom Mantel von Hersteller zu Hersteller (bzw. Modell zu Modell) unterschiedlich ausfallen. Bitte bedenke, dass Du noch ein wenig Spielraum für Walk-Bewegungen bei Kurvenfahrten (vor allem bei niedrigem Luftdruck) einplanst - sonst kommt es zu ungewolltem Strebenkontakt.

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (27. April 2017)

Fahr den MM 2.5 auf Syntace W40 MX. Super breit, super Grip, kein Schleifen.
Das würde man bei dem lärmigen Freilauf von Syntace eh nicht hören.
Eine Fettpackung rein und er wird gleich viel erträglicher.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## p00nage (28. April 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Generell sollten Steuersatzlager regelmäßig gesäubert und ggf. nachgefettet werden, vor allem durch Beanspruchung im Gelände sollte zudem das Spiel kontrolliert werden. *Leider gibt es nach wie vor Schwankungen bei der Fettmenge innerhalb des Lagers - dies ist Hersteller unabhängig und reicht von "viel zu wenig" bis "randvoll".*
> Gruß aus Bonn,
> 
> Andi



Wenn dieses Problem bekannt ist, wäre man hier als Hersteller nicht in der Pflicht, diese Qualitätsschwankung zu beseitigen?!


----------



## ASt (28. April 2017)

p00nage schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Problem bekannt ist, wäre man hier als Hersteller nicht in der Pflicht, diese Qualitätsschwankung zu beseitigen?!


Dieses Problem betrifft nich nur Radon, es ist allgemein und sehr bekannt. Kein Fahrradhersteller ist in der Lage, in jedes Lager reinzuschauen und die Fettmenge zu kontrollieren. Aber der Käufer hat diese Möglichkeit.

Auch noch: wer das Fett in Kugellagern jedes Jahr (je nach Nutzung jedes halbe Jahr) wechselt, der bekommt NIE Probleme mit Lagern. Das betrifft sowohl den Steuersatz, als auch die im Rahmen.

Die einzige Ausnahme bei Slide 160 sind die hinteren Horstlink-Lager. Die gehen einfach zu schnell kaputt.


----------



## p00nage (28. April 2017)

ASt schrieb:


> Dieses Problem betrifft nich nur Radon, es ist allgemein und sehr bekannt. Kein Fahrradhersteller ist in der Lage, in jedes Lager reinzuschauen und die Fettmenge zu kontrollieren. Aber der Käufer hat diese Möglichkeit.



Sehr ich nicht so, ist das Problem bekannt, kann man über die Spezifikation dies ganz klar vom Zulieferer verlangen. Um dies beim Wareneingang sicher zu stellen, ist eben die Qualitätsabteilung gefragt.

Oder checkst du bei einem neuen Auto auch erst mal alle Lager und fettest sie nach? Man muss doch nicht einfach alles hinnehmen.


----------



## ASt (29. April 2017)

p00nage schrieb:


> Sehr ich nicht so, ist das Problem bekannt, kann man über die Spezifikation dies ganz klar vom Zulieferer verlangen. Um dies beim Wareneingang sicher zu stellen, ist eben die Qualitätsabteilung gefragt.
> 
> Oder checkst du bei einem neuen Auto auch erst mal alle Lager und fettest sie nach? Man muss doch nicht einfach alles hinnehmen.


Ich kann mein Bike mit einem Rallye Auto vergleichen. Da wird jede Schraube von der Mannschaft kontrolliert. Zum Glück ist es bei einem Bike etwas übersichtlicher.

Bei einem Citybike käme ich nicht auf den Gedanken alle Lager zu prüfen.


----------



## p00nage (29. April 2017)

Ach ein Serien MTB ist Vergleichbar mit einem Rallyauto?!

Aber lassen wir es, ich hab es fachlich versucht, vllt kommt ja vom Andi hierzu noch eine Antwort.


----------

